
What does it take to get a PC with XP? - procyon
http://www.computerworld.com.au/index.php/id;1496591483;fp;2;fpid;2
======
jasonkester
I ordered an XP "downgrade" box from Dell just yesterday. It was just a tick
box on the OS list, and didn't add any cost or force me to jump through hoops.

Speccing the same machine through Lenovo's website was a little more painful,
but still doable. Looks like XP will stay around for a while.

~~~
truebosko
That's weird, as I just purchased a simple Dell machine for our office today
and I had an additional cost of around $100 to downgrade to XP. It wasn't a
special XP box, just the Vostro so perhaps that is why.

